# Paper negative contest



## mysteryscribe (Aug 6, 2006)

To promote the use of paper negatives, I think we need to have a contest.  We can have it in several categories with first second and third places in each... then of course best in show.

Let me see there are maybe three prople who who could participate.  That means we could each win about two first places and two seconds and two thirds.  Best in show would be the only thing we might have a problem with......

What could we use for prizes.  They said we cant give away the rolls again this year.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

best in show prize half dozen garlic rolls.

this is my entry for still life paper negative....


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll do this. Sounds like fun


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

Charley, do you have a camera I can borrow? Or are you going make me pay one. But i do have folding Zeiss 6x9 maybe the paper could be cut down to fit.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

It can james runs it through a mamiya 645. once you cut the paper to 2 3/8 inches you just put into the empty backing I think. You might need to cut the paper and run it like a 220 roll with no backing since it is thicker. It should work. We can ask james.

You can also load one sheet at a time if it is a studio shot. I have a bunch of cameras you can borrow. Of course they all have retro lenses. And each is quirky i'm sure.

But honestly you only need one exposure per image... Rofl...


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll try   I've been meaning to try out the old 8x10 cam


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

good for you... YOu would probably blow us all away....


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 7, 2006)

This isn't my entry, this is my "wow, this is cool" submission. 






I taped a small piece of paper in my kodak duaflex II and set it on a ledge. First thing I tried was an exposure around 2 seconds with bulb mode and it worked great! I did a high-res scan and I could read stuff off the bucket in the background so I think the lack of focus on the fireplace is due to promixity.

Grrr you alt. process people are dragging me down into your little world without technology


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

Im surprised that you got that good a shot first time out.  Those things make me crazy and you just knock it off.  Great shot though.

We are going to have to pic categories though.

I like 

still life 
Landscape 
portrait (people and pets)

Wont be no action lol.  Any others you guys want speak up... 

Enter as many as you want in each category.... 

The more you shoot lowtech the more fun you'll have.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll hook up my f/.5 50mm to my shoebox and we'll have an action category


----------



## JamesD (Aug 7, 2006)

As Charlie said, I do indeed run paper through my Mamiya on occasion.  A 10-inch strip gives about five exposures in 6X4.5 format--normally, you get 15 to a roll of 120.  I use a full backing paper from a 120 roll... before I took the film off, I creased the paper where it's taped to the film.  Makes it easier to line up the film with that point.  Taping just a leader and trailer to the paper would actually probably be better, but that's another story.

4X5 negatives are my favorite.  They're large enough to contact print, and small enough to manage easily.  They also come four to a sheet of 8X10, and that's about how many it takes for me to get a final print (on a good day).... two exposures to get the negative right, and then two exposures for the print.

Darin, that's good stuff, especially for a first shot.  I'm impressed ;-)

Matt, I know I'd love to see an 8X10 PN.  That'd be awsome.  I'll get around to trying it someday myself, but right now, it's not practical for me, since I'd have to build the camera.  Gimme a chance to live vicariously!

And, finally... Charlie, why no action shots?  Sometimes, action shots can be quite dramatic when used with a slow shutter speed, you know.

Will there be a differentiation between camera types? Formats? Or just subject matter?

P.S.  It's great to see more people getting interested in this stuff!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> It can james runs it through a mamiya 645. once you cut the paper to 2 3/8 inches you just put into the empty backing I think. You might need to cut the paper and run it like a 220 roll with no backing since it is thicker. It should work. We can ask james.
> 
> You can also load one sheet at a time if it is a studio shot. I have a bunch of cameras you can borrow. Of course they all have retro lenses. And each is quirky i'm sure.
> 
> But honestly you only need one exposure per image... Rofl...


 
Yep, consideration that after my first posting, I think that should work fine, i have 3 backs for my hassy, so i could load one sheet per back easy, but this roll paper would be nice in a 220 back


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

So what is the average exposure time for paper, does it have an ISO and is it different with each type or brand?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

I find that iso 5 is a good place to start.

I think the roll film is a good Idea I have couple of cameras that I build for roll film I might give that a try someday.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

1)Do you guys reckon we can get terri to spring for the garlic rolls... lol

2)James, I'm supposed to be putting my new hero in 1925 instead of shooting with a 1925 camera.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm watching from the sidelines....  

I shall root for all of you to make great shots while I am scrubbing the lith ink out from under my fingernails.  

Any other help you need, scream and I'll probably hear ya. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

if anyone really comes through we need a judge or two.  If not just send me the prize,...


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 8, 2006)

Question about reciprocity and paper.  If I'm going to do a still life indoors with controlled lighting, at ISO 5, it's going to be a LONG exposure   Anyone have a clue?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 8, 2006)

I like you crazy luddites, but I'm sticking with sheet film.  I'd be glad to throw my hat in the ring to be a judge.  

In the past we have had print exchanges.  You guys might want to think about that.  It's so nice to be able to actually see the prints in person.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's what I do. I shoot paper at iso 10 outdoors in the sunlight and iso five inside, seems to take care of the problem. Also iso five in the shade.

That may account for why the iso difference or it might be the color temperature. James is trying to decide why it works that way, it just does for some reason. At least that is my experience.

However with pinhole it's a different kettle of fish I think. Trial and error seems to be the best way to go with this stuff.

Scanning the paper negative is a lot more tolerent than shooting it. I expect you can still scan it a stop off. 



If you guys come up with a really good working formula I will be thrilled.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

ok, Matt has volunteered to be a judge for this, so it's starting to look official. :thumbup: 

I'm happy to help coordinate as much as you need. Do you guys want to determine a time frame for getting all your images submitted? 

Tell me which thread you'd like to see stickied up there for ease of use, or maybe you want to start another one outlining the details? - your call.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

Why not let the guys decide on categories and then use broad stroke for them.

I definitely thing the still life is a must since I already shot one lol... But I made a picture of a camera outside once and someone called it an enviornmental still life. I like that term as well. It is sort of what you get when you shoot something on your front porch. I think that kind of thing belongs in still life as well as the traditional stuff.

Same with landscape. A landscape needn't just be a tradition scene, but something like I am going to post later as well. Now that is my opinion only.

Looks like there is going to be more interst than I expected for sure.


----------



## terri (Aug 8, 2006)

Whatever you guys want to do is fine! Given the ISO speed here, still life seems a natural to include.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

I set up threads to the three I would like to see included now it is up to anyone else to add more or post in those.  now back to camera experiments and getting Roy safely into 1925


----------



## JamesD (Aug 8, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Question about reciprocity and paper.  If I'm going to do a still life indoors with controlled lighting, at ISO 5, it's going to be a LONG exposure   Anyone have a clue?




It depends, Matt.  Charlie discovered, and I confirmed, that pinhole indoors is pretty muchly an exercise in futility.  However, I've taken pictures with the Mamiya and a total of about 160 watts of household tungsted lighting in those garage-trouble-light reflectors, and had exposures running only a few seconds.  It's best to bracket until you find a standard that works for the paper and lighting combination you plan to use.

Note to everyone... this probably seems like a no-brainer, but make sure that if you're contact printing, your negative uses paper with no marks on the back.  I only mention this because I've failed to realize it, and found "Kodak" imprinted on a print.  Needless to say, I never used that paper again.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 8, 2006)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> In the past we have had print exchanges.  You guys might want to think about that.  It's so nice to be able to actually see the prints in person.




Print exchange!  I like this idea!  I've been wanting to get in on a print exchange for a good, long while.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 8, 2006)

Charlie, what year was Taft born?  Not to try to guess at plots, or anything... :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 8, 2006)

Taft died in 2000 at 85... lol... now im not sure where the story is going but you have a good thought there.  If im not mistaken roy has about 7 or 8 years to learn what he needs to know before taft is old enough to start to apprentice at anything.

I actually did a little work on the story today but not enough for the next episode yet.


----------

